
Show HN: Easily save your favorite music app audio output (macOS, free) - parisian
https://vokally.com
======
coralreef
I noticed you used WavTap. I looked into it a while ago, and it seems its
broken for El Capitan.

Did you test it or have another solution? Thanks

[https://github.com/pje/WavTap](https://github.com/pje/WavTap)

~~~
parisian
You just need to get the extension signed with an apple-approved developer ID
and you should be fine.

~~~
coralreef
Hmm, is there any risk of having your developer ID suspended or revoked?

~~~
parisian
You have to explain why you need them to approve your request. As long as you
are very explicit and truthful I think you should be fine.

------
peternicky
The website you link to could use some proofreading as the grammar may lead
potential users to confusion.

